
Banksy confirms building shredder into painting frame [video] - Geekette
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiO_1XRnMt4
======
sopooneo
In the video it shows the setup with all of the blades in a line, pointing in
the same direction. How would that produce the effect shown later of the
painting being shredded into strips? Do we assume he twisted each blade 90
degrees before installing in the frame?

~~~
naikrovek
> Do we assume he twisted each blade 90 degrees before installing in the
> frame?

Well, since we see it being shredded, I'd say "yes", if you remove your
qualification word "before", or clarify meaning by inserting the proper word
after "installing". I can't tell if you mean "before installing them" meaning
"the blades" or "before installing the painting".

They might get installed in a "safe" way so that they won't shred if the motor
somehow turns on without the blades first being armed. Or maybe they are
intentionally installed that way and a shaped roller pushes them against the
blades, even if they are laid flat.

In short: who cares -- it shredded. I don't care if the full mechanism or
method is shown. It clearly worked, at least partially.

~~~
sopooneo
I agree. But as someone very interested in how physical things work, I can't
help but think the video we were shown of the creation is not of the actual
shredding device ultimately used in the painting. Blades like that don't bend
very easily. But if that is the case, why? Why make an additional fake video
of how the shredding mechanism was created in addition to what was really
used?

------
bazooka2th
Was it not meant to shred completely? Was the battery low?

~~~
geezerjay
> Was it not meant to shred completely?

Looks like it. A half-shredded canvas is still the original canvas, while a
fully shredded canvas woud be a destroyed canvas. The first one increases in
value as is, while the second one would be worthless.

~~~
naikrovek
That's speculation. It could be worth just as much, less, or more if fully
shredded.

Doesn't matter to Banksy. The gavel fell and the auction was completed before
shredding began.

~~~
geezerjay
That's a highly unrealistic scenario. If any part of that highly romanticized
story of how an anticapitalist artist destroyed his highly valued work in
protest had any bearing with reality, by now you'd have the work's lawful
owner pursuing civil and criminal charges for having destroyed his property.

Yet, all you see is the mainstream media spreading a story as a light-hearted
oddity, as if no one was affected by this.

So, the only credible hypothesis is that in fact no one was affected by this,
because everyone was in on the scheme and no one expected to ever be
negatively impacted by this stunt.

------
BugsJustFindMe
What do you mean "confirms"? You thought it was perhaps some frame-shredder
installing gnomes who live in the auction house's secret underground tunnels?

Who else would it be?

